# Zu warm für die Jahreszeit



## Patrick K (10. Jan. 2018)

Hi 
Wer ist auch der Meinung es ist zu warm für Januar......
Bei mir im Garten blüht es schon wieder....
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Kathrinvdm (10. Jan. 2018)

Bei mir ist heute morgen der __ Reiher übers Eis auf dem Teich spaziert, ich kann mich also nicht beklagen.


----------



## DbSam (10. Jan. 2018)

Was heißt zu warm für den Januar? 
Noch liegen zwei Drittel davon vor uns und ich höre die Schneeschippe meiner Frau schon in Vorfreude leise vor sich hin knirschen. 

Die Fische freut es:
 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (10. Jan. 2018)

Patrick K schrieb:


> zu warm für Januar.


Kann ich nicht sagen muss mich zu sehr mit zittern beschäftigen

Und wenn man sich die weltweiten Wetterkapriolen anschaut 
Kann ich nur sagen: lass uns abwarten was noch zu uns kommt.
Frostige Grüße
Edit meint noch: schau mal was du letztes Jahr geschrieben hast mit dem Blühen von Mandelbäumen....


----------



## Patrick K (10. Jan. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> schau mal was du letztes Jahr geschrieben hast


Mmmh das war Ende Feb.glaub ich(hab gerade Nachgeschaut war ende März) ,aber jetzt blüht hier überall die Haselnuss , die __ Tulpen sind schon 4-5 cm aus dem Boden und in Nachbars Garten sieht es so aus.....
 
Wenns später frostet ist doch alles wieder hin

Guss Patrick


----------



## troll20 (10. Jan. 2018)

jup so ist die Natur, so wie wir sie doch wollten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Jan. 2018)

Hi Patrick,

ich hab schon seit Ende November Heuschnupfenanfälle weil die Haselnüsse hier schon seit dieser Zeit wieder blühen

Calendula officinalis ist ja ne einjährige Pflanze, die im Herbst abstribt wenn erste stärkere Nachtfröste kommen. Da es bisher im Großteil Deutschlands noch keine richtig kalten Nächte gegeben hat kann so ein "Unkraut" auch lange durchhalten.

Bei mir und in der Nachbarschaft blühen auch schon wieder __ Gänseblümchen, kleines __ Immergrün, __ Blaukissen. rotes __ Lungenkraut, __ Hornveilchen, verschiedene Helleboren. __ Schneeglöckchen zeigen Blütenknospen, Bärlauch treibt, Osterglockenlaub schaut z.T. schon 10-15cm aus der Wiese. Eine meiner Strauchpaeonien fängt auch schon an das Laub zu entfalten und Knospen der frühen __ Magnolien schwellen auch gewaltig an

und heute war auch schon wieder Kranichradau übern Ort
(hab aber leider net sehen können ob sie in Richtung Norden unterwegs waren oder ob es Nachzügler auf dem Weg in den Süden waren)


----------



## wander-falke (11. Jan. 2018)

Patrick K schrieb:


> es ist zu warm für Januar......


Quatsch, 
dann firert wenigstens der Schorle nicht ein und ein Hefeweizen passt auch ganz gut unter dem (leeen) Kirschenbaum .......

auch im Januar


----------



## jolantha (8. Jan. 2021)

Es sprießt schon wieder neu, und andere Pflanzen haben noch gar nicht aufgehört zu blühen


----------



## Turbo (8. Jan. 2021)

Bei mir ist es noch weiss und kalt. Also alles ok.


----------



## jolantha (13. Jan. 2021)

Hab noch was in meinem Garten entdeckt 
  eine kleine pitschnasse Primel 
  Lenzrose oder Christrose ?


----------



## Turbo (13. Jan. 2021)

Ich glaub mit grillieren wird heute nichts.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (13. Jan. 2021)

Och, wir grillen neuerdings auch bei Schnee.


----------



## troll20 (13. Jan. 2021)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Och, wir grillen neuerdings auch bei Schnee.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 221220


Auch bei Gewittersturm???
Denn der tobt sich hier gerade aus


----------



## Kathrinvdm (13. Jan. 2021)

Lach, nee, bei Gewitter bleibe ich dann doch lieber im Haus. Aber bei Regen ist es toll in der Grillhütte. Und wenn der Grill an ist, dann ist es auch erstaunlich warm dafür, dass wir draußen bloß um 1 Grad haben.


----------



## jolantha (14. Jan. 2021)

Sehn ja nicht schlecht aus, Eure Winterbilder, gehören hier aber nicht rein , hier ist es zu warm für Winter !!!!
( Ich brauch das wirklich nicht, bin ein absoluter Frostköttel )


----------



## Turbo (14. Jan. 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Eure Winterbilder, gehören hier aber nicht rein , hier ist es zu warm für Winter !!!!


Ok....  Dann warte ich mit meinen Fotos bis etwas mit blauem Himmel an Fotos möglich ist. Zurzeit schneit es wie blöd.
Ach..  wie lieb ich meinen Allrad Antrieb am Auto.


----------



## pipoharley (14. Jan. 2021)

Hallo, 
auch wir grillen gerne im Winter.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Jan. 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hab noch was in meinem Garten entdeckt
> Anhang anzeigen 221217 eine kleine pitschnasse Primel
> Anhang anzeigen 221218 Lenzrose oder Christrose ?



für die "Karnevalsprimeln" und Christrose ist das um die Zeit noch recht normal. Der namensgebende römische Gott Janus ist halt sehr launisch in Stimmung.

richtig kalt wirds normalerweise ja auch erst im Februar

PS: hier ist zumindest, mit tagsüber kaum +1 - +2 Grad  auch kälter als die letzten beiden Januare, auch wenn Schnee zum Glück wieder wech ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbo (15. Jan. 2021)

Ja.... eindeutig viel zu warm.


----------



## troll20 (15. Jan. 2021)

Man o man, ihr müsst ja alle reich sein bei soviel Koks im Garten 
Wer soll das denn alles wegschnüffeln


----------



## Turbo (15. Jan. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wer soll das denn alles wegschnüffeln


 
Alles eine Frage der Technik.


----------



## pipoharley (15. Jan. 2021)

Eine der Techniken funktioniert sogar mit Akku! Und das mit einer enormen Leistung - auch für Tiroler Verhältnisse.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Jan. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Man o man, ihr müsst ja alle reich sein bei soviel Koks im Garten
> Wer soll das denn alles wegschnüffeln



Hi Rene,

früher hatten wir dafür einen Kokserspaniel 

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (16. Jan. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Rene,
> 
> früher hatten wir dafür einen Kokserspaniel
> 
> ...


Ah ein echter Drogenspürhund


----------

